# high beams not working



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry for posting but I had no luck with the "search"


I have a 91 SE. One of my high beam head lights do not come on. Causing me to fail a state inspection. I tried new bulbs, and swapping bulbs, with no luck.

Could this be a headlight switch issue, or would it be a relay issue?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Most likely the switch.... check this thread out, switch might be different but should follow the same principle.

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/156563-fix-your-dash-brights-tail-lights.html


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you for the knowledgeable response. The switch in my 91 maxima looked "exactly" the same as the one the the link. Took all of about 15 minutes. there were six screws on the bottom of the steering column, then the cover pops off and two more screws holding the switch.


----------

